# Birth Certificate Alternative - France



## Meebo

Hello Friends,

I am currently residing in India, working for a MNC from last 4 years and I will be moving to Paris related to my job purpose for 3 years on a long stay visa and would be required to apply for carte de sejour also.

My employer has sent me a list of documents needed to initiate the work permit and visa process and they have asked to send a copy of my birth certificate as well.

I am not sure of the existence of my birth certificate and it was not required till now. I would like to know what are the alternates to a birth certificate, I can provide for obtaining work permit, Visa and a carte de sejour.

I am the holder of a valid Indian passport, driving license, pan card (income tax card), school mark sheets and graduate degree. Kindly suggest on this so that I can take appropriate action from my end.

Regards,
Meebo


----------



## Bevdeforges

What document do you produce in India when applying for your first passport? What document (other than the passport) is available to prove your date and place of birth and to indicate who your parents are and what their nationalities are? Those are the indicators they are looking for.


----------



## Meebo

School marksheet, School leaving certificate has date of birth and same was submitted for passport. These documents also have my parents names mentioned as well.

Will same document work in lieu of Birth Certificate or will self sworn or gazzetted affidavit work? Kindly advise.


----------



## BackinFrance

Meebo said:


> School marksheet, School leaving certificate has date of birth and same was submitted for passport. These documents also have my parents names mentioned as well.
> 
> Will same document work in lieu of Birth Certificate or will self sworn or gazzetted affidavit work? Kindly advise.


Impossible to say, but you could perhaps get a letter from the authority that issued your passport explaning the situation. Just a thought, though I know that the unavailability of birth certificates is not so unusual in India.

Unfortunately no one who has been in the same situation seems to have seen your post as yet.


----------



## BackinFrance

If you are planning to remain in France long term, the birth certificate issue could well be a thorn in your side, simply because the French Administriation (not employers) is extremely attached to birth certificates and will request you to produce recent official copies regularly. What you really need is something from an Indian authority (ideally an authority that operates at a national level or at least an authority that operates at a provincial level) that can be re-issue multiple times (whenever you need it). So schools for example likely don't meet that criteria, but your passport issuing authority probably does, and a provincial authority probably does. Hope that makes sense.

Also don't forget that if you are married and want your wife to accompany you, and if your visa will not be a passeport talent, then you need to have your employer include your wife (and children?) in the visa application, to avoid being separated for I think it's 18 months (and your spouse will also need a brith certificate or other acceptable document).


----------



## Meebo

Yes, I am planning to shift with my wife and kid. They have birth certificates.

Does embassy provide birth certificate based on passport and school certificates which could be used in France? Or sworn affidavit can help?

I understand birth certificate is not required for Visa but once we reached in France


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you are moving due to your employment, you should maybe ask your employer about your birth certificate situation. The employer has no doubt dealt with this or similar situations before, as it is not that uncommon that someone doesn't have a birth certificate. Surely either the employer or their legal department can advise you on what alternate documents or proofs they will need.


----------



## BackinFrance

Meebo said:


> Yes, I am planning to shift with my wife and kid. They have birth certificates.
> 
> Does embassy provide birth certificate based on passport and school certificates which could be used in France? Or sworn affidavit can help?
> 
> I understand birth certificate is not required for Visa but once we reached in France


The Indian Embassy in France is a good place to start - they certainly should know about this issue for some Indians, as well as the copie intégrale (long form birth certificate that includes additional) focus in France. I would strongly suggest you contact them and ask them your best way forward. Your employer may very well not know, especially since your situation does not apply to all Indians, not to mention employers are not the oracle on such matters, far from it.


----------



## Meebo

Sure, will check with Indian Embassy.

I was expecting response by someone who would have faced similar issue here..


----------



## BackinFrance

Meebo said:


> Sure, will check with Indian Embassy.
> 
> *I was expecting response by someone who would have faced similar issue here.*.


I was hoping so, too. Good luck.


----------



## RAM_SYA

Hi Meebo,

I'm here in the same situation.

Have you managed to enter in France without birth certificate?

If so, kindly guide me. What other alternatives can be submitted in place of birth certificate?


----------



## Jerryin

.


----------



## Jerryin

RAM_SYA said:


> Hi Meebo,
> 
> I'm here in the same situation.
> 
> Have you managed to enter in France without birth certificate?
> 
> If so, kindly guide me. What other alternatives can be submitted in place of birth certificate?


Hi Ram sya,

I am also looking for any alternative, could you please suggest.


----------

